# My First ABT's (With a Side of Bacon Wrapped Chicken Breasts) Q-View Too!



## smokeymike89 (Jul 23, 2012)

So I have really ramped up my interest in smoking different things and decided to try some ABT's this past weekend. I started simple, a mixture of cream cheese, monterey jack, cheddar and asiago cheeses. I decided to cut the jalapenos in half, seed them and wrap them in some tasty bacon. Here is the pre-smoke view:













IMAG0014.jpg



__ smokeymike89
__ Jul 23, 2012






For the smoke I used hickory and kept it between 225 and 250 for a little shy of 2 hours. Here is the finished product:













IMAG0016.jpg



__ smokeymike89
__ Jul 23, 2012






They really came out great, I was surprised. They didn't last very long either... I also did some chicken breasts wrapped in bacon. I smoked them for about an hour and a half until the IT hit just shy of 165. I dusted them with some season all, wrapped them up and threw them in along with the ABT's. The bacon definitely kept them from turning in to dry pieces of shoe leather, thanks to this awesome forum for the suggestion. Here is a pic of the final product prior to it all disappearing 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMAG0017.jpg



__ smokeymike89
__ Jul 23, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Jul 24, 2012)

Mike, morning....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...   The ABT's look great...   Dave


----------



## raastros2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Very nice..  like the texture of the bacon


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 13, 2012)




----------

